# Clones wilting



## ifsixwasnin9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have 3 clones I started 5 days ago. I used rooting powder on the stems and surrounding soil. I put them under plastic bottles and they've been under mild sunlight during the day and the rest of the day they are under mild 100W HPS in the closet (maybe 3' away) and still have not perked up. What can I do?


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2010)

Hve you been misting the bottles? How high is your humidity in the "dome"?
I mist twice a day and try to keep the humidity at 75% or higher...


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 3, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hve you been misting the bottles? How high is your humidity in the "dome"?
> I mist twice a day and try to keep the humidity at 75% or higher...



yeah that!


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

overwatered?


----------



## DonJones (Feb 3, 2010)

ifsixwasnin9 said:
			
		

> I used rooting powder on the stems and surrounding soil. ?



The rooting powder is designed to be applied to a moist/wet stem and then the stem buried in moist soil. It is NOT intended for treating the soil or solutions.

Mine do not wilt so they never get a chance to perk up.  I've used perlite, soil, black gold, bubble cloners and sprinkler aero cloners and have never had your problems, EXCEPT if I couldn't keep my temperatures of the media between 75F and 85F.  If I couldn't get and keep my temperatures in that range they all die.

Great smoking.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2010)

What type soil did you use?


----------



## the chef (Feb 3, 2010)

That's what i was thinking maybe too much heat. Misting everyday will help till they get rooted. I use the rootone powder but i only dip the clone in it not put it in the soil? Now i have double dipped one that i knocked over but i wouldn't recommend it. putting the powder in the soil as an extra step or insurance fer your lady to root is to me not a good idea. Once it's in let it do it's thing. I had a moby clone that took 2 weeks to get enough of a root system, although small, to transplant into it's final growing medium. Watch your temps!!!!!!!!!!!!! Some fresh air and misting should solve your problem. Gl and let us know.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't been misting everyday. I wet the stems then dipped them in rooting powder and I read to add a little powder to the hole it's being put into. I'm using straight potting soil which I used with my plants which are doing pretty well. The clones have to be misted often? What is the purpose of this? They haven't been under much heat at all.


----------



## zem (Feb 4, 2010)

could that bottle be suffocating them? even if its not hot outside, plastic bottle under sunlight or HPS can make it unbearably hot for your clones inside


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you cut the stems underwater to prevent an air bubble from forming?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 6, 2010)

it needs to be in a warm area, with SOFT light preferably in the more BLUE spectrum.

You need to get them under some flourescents. Not HPS.
You won't get many clones that way. Be sure to keep the soil moist, and keep the domes on them. I mist them the first day only. After that the humidity will keep em happy enough to stay alive long enough to pop roots. 

Invest in a 9$ humidity dome, tray , and a 20$ seedling warming mat. 

Your cloning % will go through the roof.  

Don't mist after day 1, you'll just elongate the process. Just keep the domes on and keep the soil moist after the first day.

After day 3 start removing the dome for 30 min  a day to start, slowly working up to having the domes off for a few hours within 7 days. 


I normally have clones with roots in 14 days.


----------



## high before and after (Mar 6, 2010)

I think if one takes clones from late flowering mothers the clones will tend to turn into stunted runts that gets worse after each generation, never to grow evermore again. It happened to my skunk X jamaican.


----------

